
Albuquerque’s $133M electric bus system is going nowhere fast - pseudolus
https://www.latimes.com/nation/la-na-abq-art-albuquerque-electric-buses-20190213-story.html
======
tomohawk
Have to wonder if this was a company that had done this instead of some
socialists in local government, if there would be accountability.

